
First look at Tesla’s latest Autopilot (2.5) computer in Model 3, S, X vehicles - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2018/03/28/tesla-autopilot-2-5-computer-model-3-s-x-first-look/
======
simion314
I think is a bad idea to name the drive assist tech autopilot it sets the
wrong expectation.

~~~
geoelectric
I totally agree with you.

I think part of the problem is that technical people tend to understand that
aviation autopilots are supervised assist mechanisms, whether via indirect
knowledge or direct knowledge. Aviation is a common interest among technical
people, and flying is a reasonably popular hobby in Silicon Valley, at least
compared to areas with more typical incomes.

From that POV, sure, what Tesla offers is pretty comparable to a plane's
autopilot. But the _popular_ conception of autopilot is much different, closer
to an autonomous robot that makes the pilot completely superfluous, and that's
what needs to be considered.

Even if it weren't an actual hazard (which I think it is) to set that
expectation, that perception is probably not doing Tesla's image any favors as
it tends to remove any assumption of responsibility for an accident from the
human driver. From a strictly business standpoint, it feels like the wrong
move.

------
animex
Anyone else concerned that's there's only one of these boards per car?

~~~
ethagknight
I guess the driver is the redundant board

~~~
boomzilla
how would failover work?

~~~
pkaye
Computer: Here you take over...

------
walrus01
What are those physical interfaces to the cameras? Connector type, cable,
protocol?

